# Will ACS consider B.Sc Electronics degree as ICT minor? Please help



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Experts,

I am a graduate in B.Sc Electronic Science from Madras university and MBA in marketing from IIPM Chennai. I am working as SAP Functional consultant for past 4.5 years, now I want to apply for immigration to Australia under subclass 189. I understand my skill has to be assessed by ACS and I need clarification on below points: 

1.	I can see from this forum many B.E Electronics people have applied to ACS and got assessed under Group A and Group B. Since my degree is B.Sc Electronic Science (3 years/6 semesters) I am not sure if I would qualify under ICT minor (Group B) category? Let me know if you views on this…..

2.	I am listing down all the subjects which was part of 3 years B.Sc course, please let me know if I qualify under ICT minor (20%):

Semester 1:
•	Language Paper 1
•	English Paper 1
•	Electricity and Basic Electronics 
•	Mathematics 1

Semester 2:
•	Language Paper 2
•	English Paper 2
•	Electromagnetism and AC-Circuits 
•	Mathematics 2

Semester 3:
•	Physics of Materials 
•	Numerical Methods 
•	Amplifiers and Oscillators 
•	Basic Physics 1

Semester 4:
•	Semiconductors Devices and Integrated Circuits 
•	Programing in ‘C’ 
•	Digital Electronics 
•	Basic Physics 2
•	Piratical – Computer Experiments 
•	Piratical – Electronics Experiments
•	Piratical – Physics Experiments

Semester 5:
•	Microprocessor 1
•	Communication Electronics
•	Antennas and wave propagation
•	Data processing and personal computers
•	Industrial Electronics

Semester 6:
•	Microprocessor 2
•	Television and Video Engineering
•	Opto Electronics
•	Electrical and Electronic Instrumentation
•	Medical Electronics

3.	As my field of study and work experience has little/no relation, I should have minimum 5 years of minimum expectance as per ACS. But I am an SAP certified solution consultant, will this certification add any value to my profile? Anyhow I didn’t see this certification in vendor certification list! Any SAP consultants who have gone through the process, please let me know experience with ACS.

Any additional information on this is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

If they assess you as ICT Major, you need 4 years work experience to get +ve outcome .. Many ppl from your country have already been assessed ICT Major with BSc on Electrical\Electronic fields.

BTW they wont entertain your MBA degree though ...


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes, I agree with you. Many people with Electronics got selected by ACS, but they are engineers (B.E) in my case I am B.Sc. that is why I am little worried. Anyway thanks for your response.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Bachelor of Engineering should be no different... ! There is high chance that it'll be considered ICT Major as well.


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

Even I have same feeling, I will apply once I complete 5 years of experience. thanks again


----------



## Kapss (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey guys, I have the same condition, B.Sc (3 Years) in Electronics and Computer Maintenance with 6+ years of experience into Computer Networks, can some one share your views regarding my ICT Majority or Minority ?


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

Mine was assessed as ICT major, but ACS deducted 4 yrs of exp out of 6yrs saying my education is not closely related to the occupation. So you can expect the same results....


----------



## Kapss (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for your reply Steve, it seems my Qualification will be counted as Major, regarding the experience, I'm into Networks and it is somehow related to Electronics and Computer Maintenance, in your case it's SAP so I think that is why they deducted 4 years, anyways you got your visa, are you in Australia now ? if yes you must be working there now right?

One more thing regarding the Employer reference did you approached your employer or provided Statutory Declaration or Affidavit ?


----------



## Kapss (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Steve, waiting for you reply on the above ?


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

Kapss said:


> Thanks for your reply Steve, it seems my Qualification will be counted as Major, regarding the experience, I'm into Networks and it is somehow related to Electronics and Computer Maintenance, in your case it's SAP so I think that is why they deducted 4 years, anyways you got your visa, are you in Australia now ? if yes you must be working there now right?
> 
> One more thing regarding the Employer reference did you approached your employer or provided Statutory Declaration or Affidavit ?


Sorry missed your post . I am still waiting for my invite (you can see my signature) :fingerscrossed:.
To answer your question, my understanding is ACS will deduct 4 yrs if your degree is anything other than IT and computer science. But, this is only my understanding, you have to wait until ACS gives you the final result to know what exactly they are thinking. 
All the best


----------



## Kapss (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Steve, any good news from your side.

Others, 

Can someone shed some light regarding B.Sc (Electronics + Computer Maintenance) and 6+ years of IT Network experience, I mean how much are the possibilities that ACS will deduct 4 yrs or 2 years ?, if 4 years then I may need to wait till next year, so that I will compete 7 yrs to get some points for my experience, anyways if I score 8 in IELTS, I'll be in a good position to get skills assessed but if not then have to wait for one more year, hence requesting senior folks to provide your inputs.


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

Kapss said:


> Hi Steve, any good news from your side.
> 
> Others,
> 
> Can someone shed some light regarding B.Sc (Electronics + Computer Maintenance) and 6+ years of IT Network experience, I mean how much are the possibilities that ACS will deduct 4 yrs or 2 years ?, if 4 years then I may need to wait till next year, so that I will compete 7 yrs to get some points for my experience, anyways if I score 8 in IELTS, I'll be in a good position to get skills assessed but if not then have to wait for one more year, hence requesting senior folks to provide your inputs.


I will for sure get the invite by next round (28th April), just waiting eagerly. In my case they deducted 4 yrs, so it is highly likely ACS will do the same for you. All the best


----------



## Kapss (Apr 1, 2014)

Hmm, just one more week left, anyways once you get the invite let me know, also can you PM me your email Id or contact number, so that I'll get in touch with you directly in case of any assistance.


----------



## Kapss (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Steve, I hope you must have got the invite now..


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi, 
can someone give me suggestion on applying for ACS assessment. 
I am from electronics background. I did bachelors engineering from India and Masters in electronics engineering from Uk. I dont have any experience neither in electronics nor IT. I learned module in programming like embedded c ,verilog, c++,c and did project in the first 2 language . At the moment I am on 476 graduate visa living in Australia. My question is.

1. Am i eligible for ACS assignment in software field.
2. I already applied for engineers Australia CDR assessment and waiting for the results. since it comes only in august, i am worried,whether by that time electronics will be there in the sol list or not. so can I apply for 2 assessment at a time, i mean an ACS along with the current CDR.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

I am having similar issue.. 4-yr degree in *Electronics* and 3-yr ICT experience (*Networking*). Some people suggest that Electronics will be considered as ICT major; other believe I need to go for RPL.

In case I go for General assessment, I am not sure whether they'll deduct 2 years (closely related) or 4 years (not closely related to nominated occupation).

*WHAT DO SENIOR MEMBERS THINK?** Kindly suggest.*


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

i am into similar kind of dilemma...i have done BE in electronics and communication....below subjects looks somehow related to computers...

Fundamental of information technology

Computer programming through C/C++

Operation research

Numerical analysis

business management

Software Lab

Vocational Training

Business management

Artificial intelligence

vocational training

Computer architecture

Computer networking

what do you guys think...

should i also attached a detailed syllabus with this


----------



## Inderk (Oct 13, 2015)

*Bsc electronics*

Hi ,

I am a 3 year Bsc electronics graduate ( subjects : physics , maths and electronics ) with 8 years of experience working in computer and network infrastructure field . I have completed couple of Microsoft certifications (MCP ) along with ITIL , Prince2 foundation and practitioner .

As I am new to this process Could you guide me if its OK to upload the above mentioned Certifications along with BSc as my primary qualification. Since My work experience is diff from the primary qualifications ... can that be some kind of prob .

An early response or help will be highly appreciated.


----------

